# rompre quelqu'un à un exercice / rompu à



## mtr

j'ai cette expression et son équivalent:

"rompre quelqu'un à un exercice"  =  "accoutumer quelqu'un à un exercice".

je n'arrive pas à comprendre la signification, et je ne la trouve pas non plus dans les dico (ou dicos?).


----------



## totor

estimado mtr,

no sé si esto te va a servir, pero *être rompu à* significa *estar experimentado en*, o *acostumbrado a*.

un cordial saludo.


----------



## mtr

j'ai trouvé dans le dico "Mediadico familial" cette expression:

habit*u*er= rompre quelqu'un aux négations


----------



## Isabel-fr

Bonjour

L'expression *rompre à l'exercice* veut dire entraîner, donc habituer à un exercice. Si je ne me trompe pas, cette expression serait plus littéraire que le verbe entraîner (peut-être quelqu'un pourrait le confirmer).
L'expression rompre quelqu'un aux négociations serait habituer quelqu'un aux négociations comme tu as très bien trouvé dans le dictionnaire. 

Je pense que la traduction en  español serait entrenar ou acostumbrar.

Saludos


----------



## Yul

Rompre peut vouloir dire "exercer" comme dans "rompre quelqu'un à un travail". 

Or si l'on dit "rompre quelqu'un à un exercice", on fait, selon moi, de la redondance. 

De plus et surtout, "rompre" dans ce sens relève du français soutenu et n'est guère utilisé de façon courante.

Par ailleurs, l'expression "rompu à" (exercé à, expérimenté) est plus courante. Ainsi on dira: " un soldat rompu aux longues marches". Notons finalement que rompu est, ici, un participe passé et non un adjectif, car comme adjectif, "rompu" veut dire "fourbu", "exténué".
Yul
Yul


----------



## somarose

Hola a todos!!

Si alguien me pudiera ayudar estaría muy agradecida... no sé como puedo traducir la frase: 

Pour un esprit bien rompu aux méthodes scientifiques modernes, la vraie démonstration de la non-existence de la girafe réside dans le fait que la girafe n'existe pas.
 
Aquí teneis mi aportación:
 
Por un espirito bien ???rompedor???  hacia los modernos métodos científicos, la verdadera demostración de la inexistencia de la jirafa reside en el hecho de que la jirafa no existe. 
 
Mil gracias!!


----------



## Lezert

aqui "rompu" = "expérimenté"  ( experimentado,  acostumbrado )


----------



## somarose

Merci Lezert !!! Tu m'as essayé beaucoup !


----------



## Gévy

Hola, 

Nooooooooooo, ja, ja, ja.... Nadie rompe nada.

Etre rompu à : más que acostumbrado a, curtido en, ducho en, et.

En vez de espíritu mejor sería emplear mente. No vaya a ser que los fantasmas...

Un beso,

Gévy


----------



## Lezert

somarose said:


> Merci Lezert !!! Tu m'as essayé beaucoup !


   essayer = probar 
"tu m'as aidé" , je pense


----------



## somarose

gracias por la corrección Lezart... 

Merci Gévy! J'ai vous remercie. (Está bien dicho?)


----------



## Gévy

Ce serait mieux comme ça: je vous remercie... ou je te remercie. 

Et moi je te réponds : de rien !


----------



## anneta

Hola ! He oido una expresión a propósito de Hilary Clinton, cuya explicación en el diccionario no me convence: *elle est rompue* à l'exercise du pouvoir. Rompue aparece con el significado de molida, cansada, hecha polvo...

  saludos


----------



## Víctor Pérez

*Anneta*: 
También significa *curtida*, es decir, con mucha experiencia.


----------



## anneta

Gracias Victor Pérez por tu respuesta! ahora sí le encuentro sentido
  saludos


----------



## Petit Robert

Merci de me dire comment exprimer, en espagnol, cette forme idiomatique: _rompu à la tâche ?_
_à Bientôt_
_P.R_


----------



## esteban

Petit Robert said:


> Merci de me dire comment exprimer, en espagnol, cette forme idiomatique: _rompu à la tâche ?_
> _à Bientôt_
> _P.R_


 
Hola Petit Robert

Podrìas utilizar segùn el contexto una oraciòn como:

Me rompo la vida/la espalda/el lomo/el cu*o (  ) trabajando/estudiando o lo que sea.

Se me ocurre también algo tipo: 

Me hernio de tanto trabajar/estudiar o lo que sea.

Luego vos veràs si querés usar una de estas expresiones o no pero éste es el sentido de (je me suis) rompu à la tâche.

Saludos

esteban


----------



## Petit Robert

Gracias por esta contestación tan rápida! La oración relativa a mi pregunta es la siguiente: _Así pues los artistas, rotos a la tarea de crear obras dignas de este nombre, se dedicaran a explorar ...._
 _¿Cómo lo ves? ¿Crees que puedo emplear la misma oración que la que me propones?_
 _P.R._


----------



## GURB

Según el contexto, propongo "duchos en crear".
Saludos


----------



## ena 63

Hola:
"..experimentados, expertos en la labor de crear"

Saludos


----------



## Petit Robert

Gracias Ena por la respuesta. Debía haber dado el contexto que es el siguiente: _Así pues los artistas, rotos a la tarea de crear obras dignas de este nombre, se dedican a explorar ..._
 _¿Cómo lo ves ahora?_
 _cordialmente,_
 _P.R._


----------



## ena 63

Hola:
Yo no veo nada bien "rotos a la tarea", en mis barrios ni se dice, y a lo mejor ni se entiende.
Creo que deberías poner la frase en francés, nos ayudaría a ayudarte.


----------



## Petit Robert

GURB said:


> Según el contexto, propongo "duchos en crear".
> Saludos


 

Me parece estupendo, ¡muchisimas gracias!: thank you soooo muuuuuch! Merci beaucoup!
cordialmente,
P.R.


----------



## Petit Robert

ena 63 said:


> Hola:
> Yo no veo nada bien "rotos a la tarea", en mis barrios ni se dice, y a lo mejor ni se entiende.
> Creo que deberías poner la frase en francés, nos ayudaría a ayudarte.


 

Hola, 
Tienes razón, la propuesta que me han hecho y que me parece buena en mi contexto es : _duchos de crear_ . 

El texto que escribo lo escribo directamente en castellano. Traducida, la frase en francés sería: _les artiststes rompus à la tâche de créer des oeuvres dignes de ce nom, se dédient à explorer...._ 

cordialmente, 
P.R.


----------



## ena 63

"Duchos en crear" no "de".

ducho, cha 
1.	adj. Experto, diestro:
ducho en engaños.

Saludos


----------



## totor

Otra opción: *acostumbrados a* o *experimentados en* la tarea…

Y bienvenido al foro, Petit Robert (y ya que estamos, muy bueno el diccionario, ¿eh?).


----------



## Petit Robert

totor said:


> Otra opción: *acostumbrados a* o *experimentados en* la tarea…
> 
> Y bienvenido al foro, Petit Robert (y ya que estamos, muy bueno el diccionario, ¿eh?).


 
GRACIAS POR LA BIENVENIDA! y POR EL CONSEJO...
SI EL DICCIONARIO ESTA MUY BIEN Y VOSOTROS TAMBIÉN,
CORDIAL SALUDO,
P.R.


----------



## Petit Robert

ena 63 said:


> "Duchos en crear" no "de".
> 
> ducho, cha
> 1.    adj. Experto, diestro:
> ducho en engaños.
> 
> Saludos


 

ES VERDAD QUE RESULTA ALGO DISTINTO A LO QUE SE DICE EN FRANCÉS, PERO VA BIEN CON EL ESPIRITU DEL TEXTO Y ES LO QUE CUENTA CREO.
GRACIAS! Y UN SALUDO SATISFECHO! 
CORDIALMENTE,
HASTA PRONTO!
P.R.


----------



## esteban

Hola a todos otra vez:

Acabo de consultar internet buscando ocurrencias para esta expresiòn y me atrevo a afirmar que _rompu à la tâche_ en francés se refiere màs bien al hecho de "dedicarse 100% a una actividad"...

Asì pues, personalmente traducirìa la siguiente oraciòn

"L'hôpital a su faire face à ces problèmes grâce à un personnel rompu à la tâche."

asì

"El hospital logrò superar estos problemas gracias a un personal totalmente entregado a (involucrado en/inmerso en) su trabajo."

Saludos

esteban


----------



## Petit Robert

esteban said:


> Hola a todos otra vez:
> 
> Acabo de consultar internet buscando ocurrencias para esta expresiòn y me atrevo a afirmar que _rompu à la tâche_ en francés se refiere màs bien al hecho de "dedicarse 100% a una actividad"...
> 
> Asì pues, personalmente traducirìa la siguiente oraciòn
> 
> "L'hôpital a su faire face à ces problèmes grâce à un personnel rompu à la tâche."
> 
> asì
> 
> "El hospital logrò superar estos problemas gracias a un personal totalmente entregado a (involucrado en/inmerso en) su trabajo."
> 
> Saludos
> 
> esteban


----------



## Petit Robert

Bonjour!

El sentido de _Rompu à _significa en francés: muy experimentado, experto, es decir un conocimiento que procede de la práctica. 

A veces existen equivalentes de un idioma a otro, pero en éste caso parece que no... A lo mejor no tengo razón de hechar de menos aquello...que se puede decir de otra forma... Era para saber si existía una frase parecida.

Gracias a todos,
cordialmente
P.R.


----------



## Petit Robert

Bueno,
Creo que la propuesta de _ducho_ propuesta por ENA 63 corresponde mejor a lo buscado; es casi el equivalente.
Cordialmente,
P.R.


----------



## Petit Robert

GURB said:


> Según el contexto, propongo "duchos en crear".
> Saludos


 
Lo siento, la propuesta _ducho_ la hizo Gurb, gracias...  

Cordialmente,
P.R.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

- ... _curtidos en la tarea de crear...
_
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## anniuss

J'ai besoin de traduir cette phrase:
"Les personnes bilingues au sein de l’entreprise, quant à elles, ne sont pas rompues à l’exercice de la traduction"
 
Mon probleme est que je ne sait pas comment traduire: Ne sont pas rompues, et, en plus, je ne sait pas le signifié de Quant à elles.
 Je vous remercie!


----------



## Passi

Hola

Yo pienso que significa que los bilingües no están especializados en traducción.
Espero haberte ayudado.


----------



## josepbadalona

"Les personnes bilingues au sein de l’entreprise, quant à elles, ne sont pas rompues à l’exercice de la traduction"
en cuanto a las personas bilingües (que están) dentro de la empresa no son duchas en el ( difícil) arte de la traducción


----------



## sara_gdleon

josepbadalona said:


> "Les personnes bilingues au sein de l’entreprise, quant à elles, ne sont pas rompues à l’exercice de la traduction"
> en cuanto a las personas bilingües (que están) dentro de la empresa no son duchas en el ( difícil) arte de la traducción


 
me gusta esta traducción, excepto por el "duchas" que yo cambiaría por "especialistas"

espero haberte ayudado


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Diría que no son muy expertas, no muy versadas en ...

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Melanie72

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos​
Bonjour je suis en train de traduire un texte francais en espagnol..Et j'ai des difficultés a traduire un groupe de mot : *"Rompu aux* ficelles du théatre", le problème c'est qu'il n'y a pas trop de contexte..
Il sagit d'un homme celebre (SCRIBE) et certaines personnes parlent de lui en disant " c'est une plume autorisée, Grand homme, et rompu aux ficelles du théâtre" 

He traducido por : " *roto a* las cordeles del teatro" ..
Que pensais, no me parece bien...

Gracias de antemano
Votre question a été divisée et un fil a été créé avec votre deuxième question que vous trouverez ici :
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?p=6455891
*Règle 2 : une question par fil*
Martine (Mod...)


----------



## mcbrito

*Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
*​
Hola:
¿Alguien podría ayudarme con el sentido de "rompu" en la siguiente frase? ¿Cómo lo traduciríais?
... nos nettoyeurs expérimentés et rompus aux techniques de nettoyage des vitres...
Un saludo. 
Gracias.


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Como ves, ya teníamos un hilo empezado sobre esta expresión que te darán la respuesta. Los hilos existentes se encuentran en nuestros diccionarios. 

Ayer mismo teníamos este otro hilo "tener mano rota", que es otra traducción posible para ti:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1379913

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

_Rompu à la tâche_ es como ya se ha dicho tener (larga) experiencia en una tarea.
Si esta tarea es física se puede emplear:
- encallecido 

Au revoir, hasta luego

*EDIT.*
También se puede decir:
- estar fogueado en


----------

